# What Would You Suggest Be Included In An Uber Class?



## Dangdriver (Mar 24, 2018)

We are adding a "Driving for Uber" component to one of our adult school entrepreneur classes at Community Business College.

Do you have any suggestions as to what topics should be included in the course syllabus?

I asked the community on Quora, with the question, "What topics would you recommend be included in a beginning Uber/Lyft entrepreneur's class?" but the responses so far have been pretty generic.

We have all the basics of the mechanics, but I think our students would like some bits of wisdom from those who have had experience with ride sharing before embarking on their Uber adventure.

What would you like to see included in such a class if you were taking it for the first time?

AD*thanks*VANCE 

* - *Dan


----------



## Sophistiq8ted (Aug 12, 2018)

Taxes, deductibles, mileage,


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I hope this class is free.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Please don’t. Really. Uber pay is so low most drivers are LOSING money (borrowing from the value of their vehicle), and only do it out of desperation.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Ive been accused of telling people how to build a clock when all tbey asked me is “Do you have the time?”

Your class seems to me to be a little like that.
There’s not a whole lot to know. 1) drive safely. And 2) be nice to people That’s about it


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Dangdriver said:


> We are adding a "Driving for Uber" component to one of our adult school entrepreneur classes at Community Business College.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions as to what topics should be included in the course syllabus?
> 
> ...


Make sure your students understand this gig is a Side Hustle. Even Uber admits that. I hate to burst your bubble but this is not something for real entrepreneurs who want to start their own business. Uber works best for people who have a real job but want a little extra money and enjoy meeting people. If you read through this forum for a week or two it will open your eyes to the harsh reality of rideshare.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Make sure your students understand this gig is a Side Hustle. Even Uber admits that. I hate to burst your bubble but this is not something for real entrepreneurs who want to start their own business. Uber works best for people who have a real job but want a little extra money and enjoy meeting people. If you read through this forum for a week or two it will open your eyes to the harsh reality of rideshare.


This forum is full of the top 4%.. the ones who didn't quit after three months.. and it's *still* super harsh.

I feel like a class dedicated to Ubering will just encourage more people to sign up and become another 96%er after losing money.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I think the subject would be better covered in about a *two-hour seminar.* I can't imagine a quarter-long college course on this!

I'd certainly cover the topics Sophistiq8ted listed above., including the how-to's of documenting your deductible business expenses.

I'd also cover the insurance issues and what happens if you have an accident, because drivers have a lot of exposure there.

You would also need to talk about your state regulations on rideshare. I'm not familiar with them, but California tends to be on another planet from a regulatory perspective.

And I'd try to get a realistic estimate of what the earnings potential is in your market. In my market, we tell newbies to expect about $10 per hour gross (BEFORE expenses). Then show them how to accurately compute their real costs of operation and see if the results justify trying it.

Most of the 96% attrition HotUberMess is talking about comes from new drivers NOT understanding ANY of the downsides. They see big (and blatantly false) claims of big earnings and quit as soon as it sinks in that those claims were just BS.

Rideshare driving is a good part-time side gig for some of us. I wouldn't dream of trying to earn a living doing it!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Dangdriver said:


> We are adding a "Driving for Uber" component to one of our adult school entrepreneur classes at Community Business College.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions as to what topics should be included in the course syllabus?
> 
> ...


Why would you do a class on something with no future?


----------



## Dangdriver (Mar 24, 2018)

henrygates said:


> I hope this class is free.


Yes, it is free to the students but it doesn't cover start up costs if they decide to start their own businesses.



JimKE said:


> I think the subject would be better covered in about a *two-hour seminar.* I can't imagine a quarter-long college course on this!
> 
> I'd certainly cover the topics Sophistiq8ted listed above., including the how-to's of documenting your deductible business expenses.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions.
You're right, this is not a semester course but a short course for the adult school.
And you hit the nail on the head about California. One of the reasons we had to make the class a little longer is all of the extra paperwork required by our lovely state.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

There's the obvious, how to use the app. Maintaining your car as cheaply as possible, figuring out costs, when to drive and diminishing returns, reducing dead miles, being in command of your vehicle and dealing with conflict.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> There's the obvious, how to use the app. Maintaining your car as cheaply as possible, figuring out costs, when to drive and diminishing returns, reducing dead miles, being in command of your vehicle and dealing with conflict.


How to stay awake behind the wheel with minimal sleep


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> How to stay awake behind the wheel with minimal sleep


there should probably be a section that covers how to live out of your car when you have to make the choice between rent and car repairs. places to shower for free/cheap, food banks, getting dental work done at dental schools, charities for homeless, etc.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Meals under $1.00

(Photo of my actual lunch prep)


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Base rate and pool trips minus car depreciation and gas are close to providing a free community service from the driver’s financial perspective. With potential liability and safety issues it’s a poor entrepreneurial business option.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Meals under $1.00
> 
> (Photo of my actual lunch prep)
> 
> View attachment 253058


Can I see the finished product?

I'm actually craving that now.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Can I see the finished product?
> 
> I'm actually craving that now.


I ate it like 3 hours ago lol

1. Boil the water like always.. not too much water, enough for one or two bricks of ramen
When it boils, put in some frozen veggies from Walmart.. I get the Normandy Blend giant bag

2. When it reaches boiling again, put your ramen bricks in but hold the spice until you're sure there's not too much water.

3. When it reaches boiling again, crack the egg and put it in, and cover the egg up with boiling noodles so it can cook

4. If there's too much water pour some out and add your spice and mix it, cook until the noodles are done. The egg yolk will be soft boiled.

I started making an effort to eat veggies with every meal so now I eat omelettes instead of just eggs.. little changes like that, trying to get healthier now that I've wrecked everything already LOL


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Dangdriver said:


> Yes, it is free to the students but it doesn't cover start up costs if they decide to start their own businesses.


Sounds good. I would focus on stuff that isn't provided by Uber. How to actually calculate true earnings, gross vs net. Taxes, filing, deductions. Insurance, especially rideshare riders.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Howdy Dan.

It's been said but a detailed cost analysis. For example, my Prius cost .16 cents a mile. I can deduct .54 cents a mile. Plus carwashes, etc. About 40- % of miles driven is paid. In my area, I am paid .75 cents a mile. The any time ya can work thing is perfect for a college student. And a great way to learn cost analysis. But as a business, this is not a good deal


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Make sure your students understand this gig is a Side Hustle. Even Uber admits that. I hate to burst your bubble but this is not something for real entrepreneurs who want to start their own business. Uber works best for people who have a real job but want a little extra money and enjoy meeting people. If you read through this forum for a week or two it will open your eyes to the harsh reality of rideshare.


Its not a side hustle if you are using uber to get your own Black Car service started. Invest in a couple of Chevy Suburbans or Lincoln Navigators,Lease them out or hire some drivers, buy the commercial insurance and advertise

The course could cover regulation, marketing maintenance, cost analysis, record keeping...etc for a limo business


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

Dangdriver said:


> We are adding a "Driving for Uber" component to one of our adult school entrepreneur classes at Community Business College.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions as to what topics should be included in the course syllabus?
> 
> ...


Run, Forrest run


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Omg not a limo business or black car service.. limos go out of style really quick and the black cars no longer make bank since Uber X was allowed in major airports. For god’s sake PLEASE talk to the old black car drivers who are now angry taxi drivers.

This is starting to sound like a list of moneypits to get hooked into


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

English lessons

Uber for dummies

General mapology

Industrial vomit cleaning I
Industrial vomit cleaning II

Defensive driving
Offensive driving
Special teams driving

History of what uber and Lyft takes from you

Service dogology

And some other Humantitties classes

Lyfting suitcases I
Loading suitcases

Urinating and defecating without toilets

Wax on wax off

Badge art

Road ragism

Womens rideshare driving

Racial profiling I
Racial profiling II


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Dangdriver said:


> We are adding a "Driving for Uber" component to one of our adult school entrepreneur classes at Community Business College.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions as to what topics should be included in the course syllabus?
> 
> ...


You can use it as an example of the small business owner (driver) having their dream of owning their own business without actually learning how to do it properly and understand valuing income as money kept after expenses instead of "how much did I make per hour" being exploited by a big company that borders on monopoly of the industry (it actually does, functionally, even if there are so-called "competitors") that counts on high turnover and business ignorance of new drivers.

Make sure you include the information that only about 4% of drivers make it to their first anniversary doing this.

Tell your students they'll have a much better chance.of success, statistically, opening a restaurant.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Dangdriver said:


> I asked the community on Quora, with the question, "What topics would you recommend be included in a beginning Uber/Lyft entrepreneur's class?" but the responses so far have been pretty generic.


 Realized operational costs, P/L vs Actual operational costs, P/L. This is the biggest head scratcher I see here in the forum. Many drivers are stumped on operating cost. Both hard cost and soft cost.



Kodyhead said:


> English lessons
> 
> And some other Humantitties classes


Human titty classes? Sign my butt up right now. Will you have B, C and DD classes available? I think you mean Humanities as in Dante's View of Hell. You're definitely correct about those English lessons though.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

The lecture is boring but the lab is where you get hands on


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Its not a side hustle if you are using uber to get your own Black Car service started. Invest in a couple of Chevy Suburbans or Lincoln Navigators,Lease them out or hire some drivers, buy the commercial insurance and advertise
> 
> The course could cover regulation, marketing maintenance, cost analysis, record keeping...etc for a limo business


That might be beyond the scope of a class like this. Besides it seems like the worst possible time to open up a business like that now. The window of opportunity closed when Uber and Lyft changed the market.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dangdriver said:


> We are adding a "Driving for Uber" component to one of our adult school entrepreneur classes at Community Business College.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions as to what topics should be included in the course syllabus?
> 
> ...


You lost me at "entrepreneur".


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The difference between revenue and profit.

Christine


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

goneubering said:


> That might be beyond the scope of a class like this. Besides it seems like the worst possible time to open up a business like that now. The window of opportunity closed when Uber and Lyft changed the market.


If Uber is a side hustle or a temporary thing to generate a little cash flow between jobs I don't think a course of study is needed. Maybe one of the on line courses offered by other drivers or just some time on YouTube but not much more is needed.

However if your goal is to operate as a business, some basic business knowledge is needed. And if you are treating this as a business your business is similar to a taxi business or limo business. I think a knowledge of those business models would be helpful

I am almost 72 years old and I need need an income now and income for the rest of my life. Uber works for me now, but although I don't know when, I do know that the day is coming when I won't be able to drive. So I need to own something that will generate an income without my physical input. Developing my Uber hustle into a real business seems to me to be a reasonable path to me. I see myself in a few years with 6 or 8 drivers and owning 4 or 5 cars

I disagree that it's the wrong time to do something like this because of Uber. To the contrary Uber has shown me that there is a market for private ride service. I just want a tiny piece of it


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

oldfart said:


> If Uber is a side hustle or a temporary thing to generate a little cash flow between jobs I don't think a course of study is needed. Maybe one of the on line courses offered by other drivers or just some time on YouTube but not much more is needed.
> 
> However if your goal is to operate as a business, some basic business knowledge is needed. And if you are treating this as a business your business is similar to a taxi business or limo business. I think a knowledge of those business models would be helpful
> 
> ...


I wish you well but that idea sounds like swimming with sharks.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I wish you well but that idea sounds like swimming with sharks.


Exactly right.

I got the same sort of warnings when I started another business. "Don't do it, it's too hard,the competition is too great, you don't know what you are getting into, etc, etc

I listened to that advice but I went ahead anyway. Selling that business didn't make me a millionaire, but I did ok. And that success made me cocky enough that I think I can do it again


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

"SEAL Team 5 said:


> "Human titty classes? Sign my butt up right now. Will you have B, C and DD classes available? I think you mean Humanities as in Dante's View of Hell. You're definitely correct about those English lessons though.


You must not know Kody very well, lol.

Kody does lots of things, but he does NOT make typos! He typed exactly what he meant.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Human titty classes? Sign my butt up right now. Will you have B, C and DD classes available? I think you mean Humanities as in Dante's View of Hell. You're definitely correct about those English lessons though.


You must not know Kody very well, lol.

Kody does many things, but he does NOT make typos. He typed exactly what he meant.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

If one wants to become successful, DONT be an Uber Driver. Mc Donald’s can accomplish the same goals for most. 

But in all seriousness: not everyone should be a rideshare driver. Some people can never be taught how to drive well in general. Some people can’t interact with people. The rest just don’t have common sense and street smarts.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Dangdriver said:


> We are adding a "Driving for Uber" component to one of our adult school entrepreneur classes at Community Business College.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions as to what topics should be included in the course syllabus?
> 
> ...


Any updates on your project, Dan?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Exactly right.
> 
> I got the same sort of warnings when I started another business. "Don't do it, it's too hard,the competition is too great, you don't know what you are getting into, etc, etc
> 
> I listened to that advice but I went ahead anyway. Selling that business didn't make me a millionaire, but I did ok. And that success made me cocky enough that I think I can do it again


What are the Uber rates for Fort Myers? Hopefully you guys are making more than Orlando's 53c per mile and 8c per minute?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> What are the Uber rates for Fort Myers? Hopefully you guys are making more than Orlando's 53c per mile and 8c per minute?


Everyone does. AFAIK there isn't even a market tying Orlando's rates anymore.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> What are the Uber rates for Fort Myers? Hopefully you guys are making more than Orlando's 53c per mile and 8c per minute?


I thought it was 58c per mile after the injury insurance increase a year or so ago.

The per minute amount also sounds low to me; I thought Orlando got more than Miami per minute and we get 10c.

Still pathetic.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

JimKE said:


> I thought it was 58c per mile after the injury insurance increase a year or so ago.
> 
> The per minute amount also sounds low to me; I thought Orlando got more than Miami per minute and we get 10c.
> 
> Still pathetic.


Well, I am guilty of not rounding up.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Well, I am guilty of not rounding up.
> View attachment 253468


Thanks...it's even worse than I thought!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I took a few city fares last week and it was miserably bad. Typical super short trip was 15 minutes, fighting traffic for $3.03. Why anyone drives downtown is beyond me.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

How to file for bankruptcy.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm not sure if someone else said this yet and I'm actually being serious here and NOT trying to be funny or jaded but:

1. Education as to what type of government assistance is available such as food stamps, and how to find low cost housing and food. Why? Because chances are if you do this full time in a lot of areas you are going to need it.

2. Stress management techniques and how to avoid and handle depression. This gig is more and more turning into a high stress, low pay situation. Suicides will probably go up as the pay plummets.

3. Risk management education and techniques. A lot of drivers aren't aware of all the risks they are taking ranging from tickets, accidents, to deactivation for false reports. I feel it would be extremely helpful to make sure more drivers are educated as to the risks and some techniques/considerations to reduce those risks. For example it is a fact that driving at bar closing increases your risk for, well, pretty much everything negative.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Thanks...it's even worse than I thought!





JimKE said:


> I thought it was 58c per mile after the injury insurance increase a year or so ago.
> 
> The per minute amount also sounds low to me; I thought Orlando got more than Miami per minute and we get 10c.
> 
> Still pathetic.


It was at its all time low at 48c and change, the only raise ever put it UP TO 53 and change.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It was at its all time low at 48c and change, the only raise ever put it UP TO 53 and change.


Spend it wisely, lol! That's truly pathetic.

I know Detroit was tied for the bottom, but I think they got a raise.

I can't figure out why anyone drives in Orlando, but they sure do. It would seem to me that most of the onsite Disney rides have got to be short. They should be pretty quick except during the big rushes, but still almost all <5 miles. Rides from offsite resorts to theme parks would be a little bit longer, but certainly not very long. And, U/L are competing against the Disney MinnieVans for onsite rides.

MCO-Disney rides would be profitable, but I've seen some queue numbers that rival MIA, so I don't know how productive the airport is.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Spend it wisely, lol! That's truly pathetic.
> 
> I know Detroit was tied for the bottom, but I think they got a raise.
> 
> ...


I can't tell you how to do it without endangering my "spots" on an open internet forum but I CAN say the worst of the worst is downtown Orlando and the MCO Airport queue. Downtown in the evening, your wheels will be turning but pax are terrible and it ruins everything. Zero percent of them are toes to the curb, they're drunk, can't find your car, ridic junk like they order an Uber _then order a pizza_, aux aux aux, etc and it just ruins any money flow you ever had hopes of getting.

Airport queue: once I did recon and tried to figure out _whyyyyy_ these ants go in there. And I swear to Zeus they're all goofballs on an extended break, hanging out with friends, playing hackysack and smoking cigarettes. I waited two hours and only made it halfway through the queue so doing the math.. they're waiting 3 or 4 hours??? Hilarious.

Queues elsewhere: wait 1 hour for a short ride. Everyone I talked to, we had to use Spanish. It seemed as though the language barrier was also an information barrier for them. I only have gone in queues a few times when the app was glitching and I wasn't getting rides or the queue count was really low.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Dangdriver said:


> We are adding a "Driving for Uber" component to one of our adult school entrepreneur classes at Community Business College.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions as to what topics should be included in the course syllabus?
> 
> ...


tell them just to work at McDonalds instead


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

I think a class on the emerging gig economy would be better for filling up a quarter’s worth of content. Rideshare would be only one subset of it.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

The most educational and worthy subject would be evaluating profit (or loss). All the other stuff might encourage them to waste their time and money driving fro Uber.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Omg not a limo business or black car service.. limos go out of style really quick and the black cars no longer make bank since Uber X was allowed in major airports. For god's sake PLEASE talk to the old black car drivers who are now angry taxi drivers.
> 
> This is starting to sound like a list of moneypits to get hooked into


I agree stretch limos are out of style. When I say "limo business" I'm talking about a private ride business transporting people from place to place by appointment in cars like the Lincoln Navigator, Cadillac Escalade, Chevy Suburban etc

And I'm not suggesting anyone buy such a car and limiting themselves to just those customers that come through Uber.

What I am saying is that Uber is getting something like 35% of my gross income more than twice my net, after expenses. If I could keep Uber's share I'd be happy

Even if I develop a private ride business using my Ford Explorer rather than a new Luxury suv I think I'll make more than I'm making now

I have observed that in my small market that there are several business that I have referred to as "limo businesses" (you may want to call them Black Car services, or Private Ride businesses or some other such term) that seem to be operating profitably

Here's something else I know: there are people in every city and every town, no matter how big or small that want and can afford and luxury services. For example in my little market waterfront rooms , in season, at the local JW Marriott hotel and Rutz Carlton hotel go for $3000 a night. There are are lots of second home condos here that sell for 2 and 3 million dollars and more. And there are whole communities of vacation homes worth millions of dollars each where the owners are in residence for less than a month each year. And there are marinas full of multi million dollar yachts that I refer to as "Dock Queens". They never go out.

I know several drivers that use Uber only as a prospecting tool. They try to, and often do, convert their Uber customers to private ride customers. Ie take someone from the airport to the Ritz through Uber and make an appointment to take them back to the airport when their vacation or business is done away from Uber. These guys have 2 or 3 private rides a day

I think that there are two kinds of Uber drivers, those that treat this as a business and those that don't. And I think that many of us that want to make this a business could use a little help and advice. A business basics course is a good thing

I'm not saying business ownership is the right thing for everyone and I know a private ride business may not work everywhere but I do think that there is a market in most places for luxury services. If that wasn't true Walmart would be the only grocery, and the Toyota Prius would be the only car and everyone would live in manufactured homes. I'll say it again. A business basics class would be a good thing for someone before they decide whether or not to make the leap from "side hustle" to business owner



HotUberMess said:


> What are the Uber rates for Fort Myers? Hopefully you guys are making more than Orlando's 53c per mile and 8c per minute?


My take after Uber gets theirs (and I'm rounding a bit) is

X. $0. 75 a mile and 10 cents a min
XL $1.12 a mile and 15 cents a min


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Omg not a limo business or black car service.. limos go out of style really quick and the black cars no longer make bank since Uber X was allowed in major airports. For god's sake PLEASE talk to the old black car drivers who are now angry taxi drivers.
> 
> This is starting to sound like a list of moneypits to get hooked into


A friend of mine owned a limo business for 17 years, multiple cars,vans, small bus and made a decent living. He is a sharp guy who proved he could last 17 years successfully in the business. Couple years ago he saw the handwriting on the wall and sold his business for what he could get for it. He says there is no way to make it in the limo business anymore.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Seamus said:


> A friend of mine owned a limo business for 17 years, multiple cars,vans, small bus and made a decent living. He is a sharp guy who proved he could last 17 years successfully in the business. Couple years ago he saw the handwriting on the wall and sold his business for what he could get for it. He says there is no way to make it in the limo business anymore.


My question is,,, how's the new owner doing?

Clearly the new owner saw something worth paying for. Did he make a mistake


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

oldfart your logic seems to be "I could do exactly what Uber is doing and own my own business" and you keep glossing right over the fact that Uber isn't _making_ money, they're _losing_ money.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

oldfart said:


> My question is,,, how's the new owner doing?
> 
> Clearly the new owner saw something worth paying for. Did he make a mistake


He sold to a very large company with large scale name recognition and the money to advertise on TV. He was the size of a squirrel to them who are an elephant in comparison. I honestly have no idea how that company is doing. Like any business, Sales and Marketing means everything. You have to constantly find ways to bring in new customers and deliver a product that is competitive to the marketplace. If he made a mistake or not I can't say as I personally know nothing about that business. My guess is that he felt he couldn't maintain the level of profit he was used to or got burned out trying to constantly adapt to a changing market. Either way, I sincerely wish you good luck and success.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> oldfart your logic seems to be "I could do exactly what Uber is doing and own my own business" and you keep glossing right over the fact that Uber isn't _making_ money, they're _losing_ money.


No, I don't anticipate an Uber like business. I don't want short rides and I don't want rides at x or xl rates. And I don't want to provide an on demand service

What I want is to do is skim the cream off the top. ie Long rides at lux rates by appointment

The question of course is; is there a market for a luxury car service? I think there is

Worst case scenario is I invest in a $40000 car and maybe $10000 in marketing. And do no better than I'm doing now with my old Ford Explorer. Even that's not too bad.

I'm not suggesting that anyone do this. What I'm suggesting is that a class to teach someone how to properly evaluate such a business would be a good thing



Seamus said:


> He sold to a very large company with large scale name recognition and the money to advertise on TV. He was the size of a squirrel to them who are an elephant in comparison. I honestly have no idea how that company is doing. Like any business, Sales and Marketing means everything. You have to constantly find ways to bring in new customers and deliver a product that is competitive to the marketplace. If he made a mistake or not I can't say as I personally know nothing about that business. My guess is that he felt he couldn't maintain the level of profit he was used to or got burned out trying to constantly adapt to a changing market. Either way, I sincerely wish you good luck and success.


I'm not sure that this is relevant but there was a time when I was building a rental property business. Some advice I got from a couple of big landlords was: if you own 10 houses or so, you will have a nice hobby and probably make a little money And if you have over 100 houses you will have a nice business making a lot of money . Anything in between and you will lose your ass

I ended up in the middle and went bankrupt. 
I learned my lesson and kept the next business I built small enough that I didn't need employees.

If I can apply this my experience to your friends business it seems to me he ended up in the middle, not quite big enough to do the marketing to generate the income to maintain the cars properly pay all those drivers and other employees and pay himself and grow

If I do such a thing, it's going to be a one car, one driver, hobby shop and with any luck I'll make a little money


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> I think a class on the emerging gig economy would be better for filling up a quarter's worth of content. Rideshare would be only one subset of it.


A class on the "gig economy" would be, and probably is, a good one-quarter course. But not _how to get a gig_ -- *how to create a successful gig company* that suckers will use as their gig. There is no money in "gig" unless you own the gig.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Human titty classes? Sign my butt up right now. Will you have B, C and DD classes available? I think you mean Humanities as in Dante's View of Hell. You're definitely correct about those English lessons though.





JimKE said:


> You must not know Kody very well, lol.
> 
> Kody does many things, but he does NOT make typos. He typed exactly what he meant.


The faster you guys realize I am a sarcastic, joking idiot the better it will be for the communititty lol



JimKE said:


> Spend it wisely, lol! That's truly pathetic.
> 
> I know Detroit was tied for the bottom, but I think they got a raise.
> 
> ...


Its one of those funny questions like would you wear no pants or shorts, just underwear for a month, or take a fart directly in the mouth from a homeless guy?

Would drivers In miami accept orlando x rates, but will never have to hear another Express or regular pool request ever again

This might be a good poll question nationwide


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> The faster you guys realize I am a sarcastic, joking idiot the better it will be for the communititty lol


I loved it. I'm sorry, it's just that I'm so use to people on the forum misspelling and using poor grammar. It's kind of refreshing to see some intelligent humor.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I loved it. I'm sorry, it's just that I'm so use to people on the forum misspelling and using poor grammar. It's kind of refreshing to see some intelligent humor.


I don't claim to be intelligent but I will make you cry and laugh once in a while lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I don't claim to be intelligent but I will make you cry and laugh once in a while lol


I so much appreciate that, however we have SadUber as our resident high low story telling poster.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

en·tre·pre·neur
ˌäntrəprəˈnər/
_noun_
noun: *entrepreneur*; plural noun: *entrepreneurs*
a person who organizes and operates a business or businesses, taking on greater than normal financial risks in order to do so.

This is NOT an Uber or Lyft driver. This is an existing "business" with no financial risk. It also has not financial reward to the people involved.
Don't confuse your students with a class that implies that this can be a job with a future.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Dangdriver said:


> We are adding a "Driving for Uber" component to one of our adult school entrepreneur classes at Community Business College.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions as to what topics should be included in the course syllabus?
> 
> ...


Don't do it!

Class dismissed.

No, seriously... it's more trouble than it's worth and only 1% of drivers make it past 2 years.


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

Dangdriver said:


> Yes, it is free to the students but it doesn't cover start up costs if they decide to start their own businesses.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.
> You're right, this is not a semester course but a short course for the adult school.
> And you hit the nail on the head about California. One of the reasons we had to make the class a little longer is all of the extra paperwork required by our lovely state.


Gap Insurance is something every driver needs and is a startup cost. Uber complexly ignores this and does not tell drivers about it. I give rides to other drivers who haven't a clue to what that is...
Search this forum for more info on what Gap Insurance is... I get mine through USAA but other companies now offer it.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

How to apply for Food Stamps. 
*since Uber Surge & Lyft Primetime are gone (or soon to be gone) ... Food Stamps for drivers will become more common


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dangdriver said:


> We are adding a "Driving for Uber" component to one of our adult school entrepreneur classes at Community Business College.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions as to what topics should be included in the course syllabus?
> 
> ...


1.) How to Contact your UNION STEWARD for FAIR REPRESENTATION & DUE PROCESS in the event of FALSE CLAIMS .

2.) How to Participate as " UberPartners" in " Contract" Negotiations once the term of Present Contract Expires

In other words 
1.) NO INSTANT DEACTUVATION OVER LIES !

2.) NO FORCED MIDNIGHT CONTRACT CHANGES EVERY 2 WEEKS !

3.) NO PAY CUTS ON AN UBER WHIM.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

How to siphon gas......


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Dangdriver said:


> We are adding a "Driving for Uber" component to one of our adult school entrepreneur classes at Community Business College.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions as to what topics should be included in the course syllabus?
> 
> ...


https://uberpeople.net/threads/you're-being-used.277623/


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Uber/Lyft,... entrepreneur's ???,...Seriously dude ??? 

Did you grow up in a Oxy-moron family, never mind being in a class?

Haha , Well we are in a class by our selves.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

What a scam.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Dangdriver said:


> We are adding a "Driving for Uber" component to one of our adult school entrepreneur classes at Community Business College.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions as to what topics should be included in the course syllabus?
> 
> ...


I wish something like this was available when I started with UBER. I checked on-line, visited the local Hub and asked numerous drivers. I got the same answer each time; UBER has no class.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ribak said:


> I wish something like this was available when I started with UBER. I checked on-line, visited the local Hub and asked numerous drivers. I got the same answer each time; UBER has no class.


Classless !


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

1. Dashcam, dashcam, dashcam.
2. Gap insurance is a must since Ubers insurance deductible is $1000 and Lyfts is $2500
3. If a pax calls you up because they dropped a damn pin for a p/u location and they have even the slightest wiff of being a pain in the keester, cancel the ride.
4. If a pax says they will tip on the app it's the same as "check is in the mail"
5. Uber doesn't care two wits about you and Lyft is the same.
6. Uber will love you if you're an ant. (Look it up)
7. Don't put stock in any BS they tell you. It's all lies.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

What do I suggest be included in an Uber class? Dunno. All I know is what should be included in an Uber class action. Me. And millions of dollars. Show me da money, foo'

That reminds me, where the F is that money?


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

heynow321 said:


> there should probably be a section that covers how to live out of your car when you have to make the choice between rent and car repairs. places to shower for free/cheap, food banks, getting dental work done at dental schools, charities for homeless, etc.


That soundsike the vandwellers subreddit!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Once the very short honeymoon is over you will become jaded, cynical, sarcastic, angry, caustic, disillusioned, bitter and disappointed. Let’s get all the bad news out at the beginning of the very first class. Oh and I forgot about destitute.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Meals under $1.00
> 
> (Photo of my actual lunch prep)
> 
> View attachment 253058


You can afford eggs?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

MHR said:


> You can afford eggs?


If I drive a pax 7 miles yeah


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

wouldn't hurt to co-enroll them in mechanics classes since Uber WILL destroy your car.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Dangdriver said:


> We are adding a "Driving for Uber" component to one of our adult school entrepreneur classes at Community Business College.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions as to what topics should be included in the course syllabus?
> 
> ...


1. Driving laws.. people need to be reminded that Uber drivers are NOT exempt from the laws of the road (i.e. stopping in the lane of traffic, double parking, U-Turns over double yellow lines, blocking the box).

2. This is not a longtime permanent career and doesn't pay as such. Pay is unpredictable, you get no benefits, and you can be deactivated in an instant from one false passenger complaint.

3. Passenger interactions and greetings (how to be nice to pax, and understanding their behavior).

4. Vehicle maintenance... your car will be destroyed so keep up to date with all maintenance!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I get it that the high turnover of drivers is what makes this appealing. More students every month.



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> en·tre·pre·neur
> ˌäntrəprəˈnər/
> _noun_
> noun: *entrepreneur*; plural noun: *entrepreneurs*
> ...


But don't lie to people and call this a business that someone can build. There is no future in it. The drivers cannot sell their hard earned book of business. It is no an entrepreneurship, it is nothing more than a high turnover job that is flashy at the moment.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I get it that the high turnover of drivers is what makes this appealing. More students every month.
> 
> But don't lie to people and call this a business that someone can build. There is no future in it. The drivers cannot sell their hard earned book of business. It is no an entrepreneurship, it is nothing more than a high turnover job that is flashy at the moment.


Flashy at the moment?


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Pool?
Express pool?










Class dismissed.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Nothing from the OP......

Not exactly a great business practice.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 4, 2018)

1-who the hell wants to attend a school that teaches ubering?!! 
2-aren't you supposed to go school to prosper and advance in life?!! this is like regressing, unless you are a uhhh... well, who the hell has less social status than an uber driver? 
there is one and only one thing you can teach your uber driver cadets, it's a well known secret and this is serious don't tell anyone. we, the uber drivers are the cash flow facilitators. we don't profit and we won't prosper in any way, form or shape while driving. we just help money change hands that's all. cash flow monkeys. 
3-you come across like the guy who never return important phone calls.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Jack, Lots of folks think being an uber driver is kinda a low-class occupation? Every time it comes up in a conversation, whom ever I'm talking to has either thought about it or told a rideshare story. But I've never felt less than. 

I just always wonder. And cops love us! I get waved through every checkpoint, stop.

Really just wondering. Do you think people look down on drivers? 
But I'm half a bubble off plumb and love this gig.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Dangdriver said:


> We are adding a "Driving for Uber" component to one of our adult school entrepreneur classes at Community Business College.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions as to what topics should be included in the course syllabus?
> 
> ...


I would teach, avoid Uber/Lyft like the plague!!!


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

How to shuffle, mario kart, and longhaul.


----------



## Mighty Mo (May 19, 2018)

Why TF would Uber want any ownership over the "Independent Contractor's" or whatever we are, that's the whole fantasticness of it being set up this way.
Someone does something bad, cut em loose and make no claims of responsibility or assosciations.
Have you read some of the sad somberful poor souls posts who dwell within this forum? (Example: They enjoy stealing peoples food on deliveries...")

You wanna waste money on a course to try and build on the basic reading skills needed to hit "Go" and start driving?
You don't even have to be a good driver, you can be a bad driver, look at like everyone here myself included.
Then at night, it gets WORSE.
Laws are but just interesting thoughts at night.

This is not school, and their are bad ideas. This is a bad one.

And I don't mean to insult anyone, I make no claims of being any different!
But I'm just saying, the scheme is already set, and working. Let it be.

All this said, if your gonna do it. I guess make it all about things that might help cover Uber's butt.
CPR/ Basic First Aid certification, Bloodborne pathogens awareness, maybe some classes like someone else mentioned, dealing with conflict and conflict resolution and incentivize drivers to take courses on Anger Management/Road Rage awareness.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Do the math. DO the math. DO THE MATH. TEACH the math. This means analyzing your true costs and expenses. EVERY mile has a full cost of operation including the proportion of gas, INSURANCE, depreciation, taxes, car inspection, repairs, oil/filter changes, cleaning supplies, car washes, traffic tickets, for example. Interest you are paying for your car loan. Take into account original purchase price less expected residual value when you are done, divided by miles of service. You need to look at everything, and I mean everything. Find the true cost of $$/mile. People that say, well, I had insurance anyway because the car is for my personal use. NO!! EVERY mile you drive has its full cost. Some people will claim their costs are as low as .16/mile. Not remotely possible IMHO.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

.16 cents a mile is what my car costs to drive.

One calculator put it at .15 cents.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

Dangdriver said:


> We are adding a "Driving for Uber" component to one of our adult school entrepreneur classes at Community Business College.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions as to what topics should be included in the course syllabus?


This article (with one caveat): 
https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/how-to-calculate-costs-as-an-uber-driver.23/

This right here is a little mini-course in how to determine if you're actually making any money. Answer for many people: NO.

The caveat is the section on insurance. This was written before rideshare riders on car insurance were a thing. I would amend it to include the cost of a rideshare rider (and strongly stress that no business owner should be running his/her car with just basic personal insurance).



Jumpin Jim said:


> Do the math. DO the math. DO THE MATH. TEACH the math. This means analyzing your true costs and expenses. EVERY mile has a full cost of operation including the proportion of gas, INSURANCE, depreciation, taxes, car inspection, repairs, oil/filter changes, cleaning supplies, car washes, traffic tickets, for example. Interest you are paying for your car loan. Take into account original purchase price less expected residual value when you are done, divided by miles of service. You need to look at everything, and I mean everything. Find the true cost of $$/mile. People that say, well, I had insurance anyway because the car is for my personal use. NO!! EVERY mile you drive has its full cost. Some people will claim their costs are as low as .16/mile. Not remotely possible IMHO.


(...unless you drive an electric car or a very efficient hybrid. My car was largely, though not completely, depreciated when I bought it; my maintenance costs are basically tires, cabin air filters, and windshield wipers; and my fuel cost is 11¢ per kWh =roughly 3¢ per mile. And I still get to deduct > 50¢ per mile on my federal taxes.)

Sorry, I digress. Apart from that challenge, Jumpin Jim is absolutely right--the only thing anyone needs to know from a course like this is that they should add up every cost before they even think about driving rideshare as a business.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Din't forget to let your students know that Uber and Lyft can kick them off the platform in no time.

Also teach them that they could be falsely accused of just about anything including sexual harassment, accidents, impaired driving, etc. That will get them deactivated in a snap.

Every driver NEEDS a dual facing Dashcam.


----------



## Ray Ting (Dec 7, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> Please don't. Really. Uber pay is so low most drivers are LOSING money (borrowing from the value of their vehicle), and only do it out of desperation.


Oh god you hit that nail on the head



Cableguynoe said:


> How to stay awake behind the wheel with minimal sleep


Oh God im having convulsions laughing at these comments....so funny but true


----------



## Zdriver19 (May 26, 2016)

Dangdriver said:


> We are adding a "Driving for Uber" component to one of our adult school entrepreneur classes at Community Business College.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions as to what topics should be included in the course syllabus?
> 
> ...


An "Uber class". You people run out of ideas?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

After you finish the Course you can take your Brightest Students and direct them to Pizza Hut Drliverys. Pays more less mileage and you can eat.


----------



## ozanozzy (Aug 22, 2018)

it sounds kinda stupid because theypay lots of money to loose money


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Zdriver19 said:


> An "Uber class". You people run out of ideas?


LoL


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Some of the more advanced students might advance to Janitorial work.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

That'd be a leap. But hope and aspirations are a good thing. Shoot for the moon!


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

If you are going to do this. Here is what I would do. 
How to navigate in the gig economy. 
When and where are you most likely to find rides or deliveries. 
What are destination filters and how to use them to your advantage. 
Analysis of food vs people. Tips, costs per mile and Avg hourly pay, after deductions. 
What kind of car should I drive. 
How do you handle large events, concerts, ball games, parades etc. 

To the teacher, have all students bring in their license, registration and insurance. Sign them all up in the classroom with your referral links and help them hit their bonuses for every gig company. 

Part 2, advanced class for those left after hitting all of the bonuses. How to start your own delivery business.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Jeez... all of those people saying how bad it is to drive for Uber/Lyft - Why are you still driving?

You don't like the gig? Then stop doing it.

Christine


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Jeez... all of those people saying how bad it is to drive for Uber/Lyft - Why are you still driving?
> 
> You don't like the gig? Then stop doing it.
> 
> Christine


How about if there was a class like CREATIVE COMPLAINT WRITING?

although the plagiarism detection software would blow up every few days.........


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

I get the feeling the OP is trolling. Been pretty successful at it.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I loved it. I'm sorry, it's just that I'm so use to people on the forum misspelling and using poor grammar. It's kind of refreshing to see some intelligent humor.


wut chaa meen*?^ tha stuffed thar sain aiint reed abel *?

( I hear you, at least use spell check if you can't spell on your own )



Megatron1337 said:


> I get the feeling the OP is trolling. Been pretty successful at it.


Of course he is. Another brand new member, working at corporate, has never driven ride share and is out to pick the brains of veteran drivers for free expert advice.

If you corporate clowns want answers to your own questions, get out there and drive with us and figure it out for yourselves. Growing tired of the games.


----------



## Brianod (Apr 12, 2017)

You would need Uber's permission but I always thought that a seasoned Uber driver should take a newbie out on the road for a days work. Uber wouldn't normally allow this because we need to keep 4 seats available and there are insurance reasons as well. But if Uber approved then they would know you had a trainee onboard and would cover them on their insurance and not send them any calls over 3 passengers.
Contact Uber and see if they would allow you to do this as a graduation day bonus.

Uber driver 2 years, 2000 trips.


----------



## 0XDEADBEEF (Jul 28, 2018)

What would this be like training day . Ride along. I see Denzel in the rear view mirror while I sit behind him. I get jitters in spine. Pappi


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Jeez... all of those people saying how bad it is to drive for Uber/Lyft - Why are you still driving?
> 
> You don't like the gig? Then stop doing it.
> 
> Christine


b/c with a few minor tweaks it could be a fantastic gig.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> b/c with a few minor tweaks it could be a fantastic gig.


Sure, it could be. But it isn't right now, and those days are unlikely to return.

Mostly it's about money, I'd say.

Christine


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

I can’t speak for other markets, but here in Toronto, this is what I recommend: If you ALREADY own a car that qualifies for Rideshare, have a PROPER job, and some time to kill, Uber/Lyft is a great side gig

But, if you wish to do this kind of work full time, go the Metro Licencing, get a taxi drivers license, then go to one of the taxi garages and rent a cab on a weekly basis. You’ll be wearing down someone else’s car AND you’ll make more money.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Why is Lyft not included in the discussion ? 
Uber & Lyft advertise that you will make  up to $30 hour. Yep, maybe a couple of times a month. Unskilled workers think that is the normal pay scale. 
If you are going to have this class, be honest with these people about the reality of making a living and supporting a family on what they will make driving. Like 60+ hour weeks and trashing your car before it is paid off.
Cover the reality of using the rental car programs. And most importantly --- keeping proper records for filing taxes and the fact that as independent contractors, filing and paying taxes is required quarterly ( every 3 months) not once per year.
Stress -- DO NOT go into debt thinking that they will use the money from driving to make payments. 
The company will deactivate them for no reason and then they are stuck with a payment that they cannot afford.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> Why is Lyft not included in the discussion ?
> Uber & Lyft advertise that you will make  up to $30 hour. Yep, maybe a couple of times a month. Unskilled workers think that is the normal pay scale.
> If you are going to have this class, be honest with these people about the reality of making a living and supporting a family on what they will make driving. Like 60+ hour weeks and trashing your car before it is paid off.
> Cover the reality of using the rental car programs. And most importantly --- keeping proper records for filing taxes and the fact that as independent contractors, filing and paying taxes is required quarterly ( every 3 months) not once per year.
> ...


Probably because even when taking Lyft, most riders still call it an uber, it's a brand name like coke, or Kleenex now


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> I can't speak for other markets, but here in Toronto, this is what I recommend: If you ALREADY own a car that qualifies for Rideshare, have a PROPER job, and some time to kill, Uber/Lyft is a great side gig
> 
> But, if you wish to do this kind of work full time, go the Metro Licencing, get a taxi drivers license, then go to one of the taxi garages and rent a cab on a weekly basis. You'll be wearing down someone else's car AND you'll make more money.


---------------
Your idea can be used in leasing a car through Uber/Lyft. If you compare the weekly lease rate for a taxi , verses the weekly lease rate through Uber or Lyft , I believe there is little difference.



Kodyhead said:


> Probably because even when taking Lyft, most riders still call it an uber, it's a brand name like coke, or Kleenex now


-----------
Also, called brainwashing !!!!


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------
> Your idea can be used in leasing a car through Uber/Lyft. If you compare the weekly lease rate for a taxi , verses the weekly lease rate through Uber or Lyft , I believe there is little difference.


Here in Toronto, the the taxi business is still doing quite well. The cabies aren't even protesting us anymore. They have no reason to.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Please don't. Really. Uber pay is so low most drivers are LOSING money (borrowing from the value of their vehicle), and only do it out of desperation.


Basically what I was going to say! A financial class that will help them understand how little they'll make and what the true value of a vehicle is. This driving is made for taxis, which are big and bulky and the reason they're always dirty? Passengers don't give a S*** about your asset.



Dangdriver said:


> We are adding a "Driving for Uber" component to one of our adult school entrepreneur classes at Community Business College.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions as to what topics should be included in the course syllabus?
> 
> ...


This is the ONLY video you need to show, the class will be over in five and a half minutes:








heynow321 said:


> b/c with a few minor tweaks it could be a fantastic gig.


True. Uber doesn't understand that wealthy people don't mind paying more (i.e. major surge) and those with less money looking for a cheap alternative sign up for Uber/Lyft "because it's cheap" which means the latter will bail at the first sign of projected fee increases after they completely kill off taxis and then Lyft. Provide excellent service to those with money and you keep a happy customer that will use you all the time. Stop trying for numbers only thinking that is a good thing, sometimes it's not.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Besides the above video being educational, her accent gives me a chub.


----------



## welfarekid (Aug 6, 2018)

Self defense


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Psychology of people under the influence of various substances.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Resume writing and Interview training


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Dangdriver said:


> We are adding a "Driving for Uber" component to one of our adult school entrepreneur classes at Community Business College.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions as to what topics should be included in the course syllabus?
> 
> ...


The class should be just as sign that says "don't do it, all the negative aspects outweigh any hint of income or success".

How a Pyramid Scheme works
How a condidence Scneme works
How Uber is a pay day loan against your car and you are working for free and creating a tax cheat scenario when you don't realize you owe personal FICA taxes.


----------



## BOUNCE DRIVER (Aug 23, 2018)

The class must cover transportation economics as well as basic economics, things like opportunity cost, risk vs reward and liability. So I drive for Uber but what could I be doing instead? Is working for Starbucks a better proposition with their benefits and lack of risks? How much can you make if you include ALL your deadmiles and time? You can skip to the answers at the end of the book right here on this forum, the years of experience here can answer those questions, read through the forums.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Quote from Sophocles, "One must learn by doing the thing; for though you think you know it, you have no certainty, until you try." You want to teach it? Sign up yourself and do it. Drive fri and sat night bar closes. Experience it. Work like your income depended on it. Then it will become apparent what to teach.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

the most important thing is looking into the market to see if it's viable to make money.

Next the rate per mile and minute minus fees and Uber's share, that's your gross. Miles times 54.5 cents per mile, all miles driver after the ping to the next ping or until you go home if you leave the app on ready for work. Deduction your miles driver from gross equals net pay or income.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Just an observation........this thread was started August 19th, and the OP has not returned. Yet we now have 7 pages of basically the same stuff, third verse.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> Here in Toronto, the the taxi business is still doing quite well. The cabies aren't even protesting us anymore. They have no reason to.


What's different about Toronto?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

goneubering said:


> What's different about Toronto?


The strip joints are fully nude with alcohol service and no cover to get in?


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Just an observation........this thread was started August 19th, and the OP has not returned. Yet we now have 7 pages of basically the same stuff, third verse.


Doesn't matter. We can go on for weeks. It beats netflix.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

goneubering said:


> What's different about Toronto?


Shitty Rideshare drivers who just declared refugee status in Canada, can barely speak English and who don't have a clue what they're doing.


Solid 5 said:


> The strip joints are fully nude with alcohol service and no cover to get in?


Yes&#8230;though I prefer not to frequent these venues of ill repute myself


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> Shitty Rideshare drivers who just declared refugee status in Canada, can barely speak English and who don't have a clue what they're doing.
> 
> Yes&#8230;though I prefer not to frequent these venues of ill repute myself


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Dangdriver said:


> We are adding a "Driving for Uber" component to one of our adult school entrepreneur classes at Community Business College.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions as to what topics should be included in the course syllabus?
> 
> ...


Basic math.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

This shouldn't be a featured thread. An Uber class is 3 years too late. This should have been thought of in 2015. You want to help people, offer them an opportunity doing a job with traditional hours.

I'm not going to beat the same dead horse, but at the end of the day, whether we like it or not, the country will be taking a pay cut in regards to Uber. The new surge method will be rolling out Nationwide by the end of the year. From what I've noticed in the subforums, a market gets the new app and gets the new surge. Gone are the days of making $250 in the span of 5 hours. You can still make money with Uber, but it takes longer. Honestly if people want to drive for a living, CDL is where it's at. Drive a bus, drive a semi. Don't drive for a company that promises you $30 an hour before expenses.



1.5xorbust said:


> Base rate and pool trips minus car depreciation and gas are close to providing a free community service from the driver's financial perspective. With potential liability and safety issues it's a poor entrepreneurial business option.


What are you going to do when Charlotte surge comes to town? When it does, base rate is what you're making + or - $5.



HotUberMess said:


> oldfart your logic seems to be "I could do exactly what Uber is doing and own my own business" and you keep glossing right over the fact that Uber isn't _making_ money, they're _losing_ money.


Uber makes a gross profit. Its problem is that it senselessly spends its profit and posts a net loss.



yankdog said:


> Resume writing and Interview training


You have a person come to this class and can't put jack on his resume because he made money by illegal means. How are you going to fix that one?

We gotta remember, not everyone driving is someone professional that quit their day job for this. For some this was better than McDonald's.

We've always mentioned that some people shouldn't be driving and that's something I think we should discuss because at a certain point, none of us should be driving for base rate and the pax are paying quadruple the normal fare.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

BOUNCE DRIVER said:


> The class must cover transportation economics as well as basic economics, things like opportunity cost, risk vs reward and liability. So I drive for Uber but what could I be doing instead? Is working for Starbucks a better proposition with their benefits and lack of risks? How much can you make if you include ALL your deadmiles and time? You can skip to the answers at the end of the book right here on this forum, the years of experience here can answer those questions, read through the forums.


How Uber/Lyft don't report dead miles on your tax form. You need to keep track of it all. I used IQmiles until seeing the writeoffs I was entitled to were more than I was bringing in an it was depressing. I chose to ignore the astonishing expenses and wear and tear and used my car to bring in the pittance that would pay for my car and I studied real estate.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Dangdriver said:


> We are adding a "Driving for Uber" component to one of our adult school entrepreneur classes at Community Business College.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions as to what topics should be included in the course syllabus?
> 
> ...


Drivers' Ed. If you flunk, you get deactivated.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> Shitty Rideshare drivers who just declared refugee status in Canada, can barely speak English and who don't have a clue what they're doing.


That is certainly NOT unique to Canada!



> Yes&#8230;though I prefer not to frequent these venues of ill repute myself


Certainly NOT!!!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Oooo! I know!

How to find a relatively clean bathroom at 3:00 am!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You let them know up front that both Uber and Lyft are unscrupulous companies that pay 1981 cab rates. Rather than pay drivers decent money, they pay people to stay up nights thinking of ways to take money from the drivers. You must explain to your pupils that they are in business to make a profit. Profit comes First, Last, in-Between and Only. As long as Uber is going to game and cheat, so must the driver.

You teach them:

1. The Shirlington Shuffle.
2. Screening.
3. How to weasel tips.
4. How to Mario Kart the Charlotte Surge.
5. Longhauling for fun and profit.
6. Embellishing messes that riders make in the car.
7. Peculiarities of Lyft and Uber necessary to game and cheat them.
8. Ways to make Uber and Lyft lose money on a trip.
9. How to create a surge.
10. The proper time to evict a passenger from your car.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> How Uber/Lyft don't report dead miles on your tax form...., the writeoffs I was entitled to were more than I was bringing in an *it was depressing*.


Uber knows that too&#8230;that's why they don't show  us the dead-head miles we drive. Too many drivers would quit after calculating expenses. Myself? I'm only doing this to pay off then cancel a credit card, then I'm parked. Thankfully, I only have $1000 to go till freedom.








Another Uber Driver said:


> 5. Longhauling for fun and profit.


The course instructor should devote extra time to this topic as this can mean the difference between half decent earnings and working for a whipping.


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

Other courses they are offering: 

*Amway the Easy Way 

*Start your own business, with Herbalife. 

* Medical Billing and You

*The Cutting Edge of Cutco 

* How to Maiximize Your Earnings Collecting Bottle and Cans


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NorthNJLyftacular said:


> Start your own business, with Herbalife.


Yeah, really.

Ironically, when the Herbalife convention was here in town, I drove for people attending it a few times. Nice people.

But I sure wouldn't put my money into a deal like that.

Christine


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Michael1230nj said:


> Some of the more advanced students might advance to Janitorial work.





Danny3xd said:


> That'd be a leap. But hope and aspirations are a good thing. Shoot for the moon!


My now-deceased father-in-law worked as a janitor for the school system in New York. That is a dream job if you can get it. He was also a plumber when he wasn't pulling shifts as a janitor.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

NorthNJLyftacular said:


> *Amway the Easy Way.


I have a cousin who went whole-hog into Amway a couple of decades ago. He doesn't like to talk about it now.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Dangdriver said:


> We are adding a "Driving for Uber" component to one of our adult school entrepreneur classes at Community Business College.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions as to what topics should be included in the course syllabus?
> 
> ...


I would include:
Don't do it
Run hard, run fast 
Please don't expect to earn a real income feom this
The new "surge" will ADD on average about $1-3 bucks in a surged ride, while Ubee takes the rest
Longhaul every trip- it's the only qay to recoup some money
Get an accountant- when Uber sends you their servixe charge so you can pay the tax on that, you will be acrewed if you don't take a deduction
Don't get a leased car- you are crazy if you do
Get a crappy used car that passes the vehicle tests that costs very little and ride it into the ground doing uber
Don't call Uber support. They barely speak english ans don't know how to help
Don't ever believe what uber says, especially when they say they're doing it to make your life better. It actually means it's about to get 10 times worse
Get a dashcam and record everything 
Learn the art of the shuffle. You could get $300+ monthly if done right
There's no such thing as a 25$ commission. They're going to take 40- 90% of what you make
Don't EVER take pool at base rate. Many would say don't take pool at all. Learn what conditions pool can be profitable

Don't compromise yourself if someone makes you not feel comfortable, stop rhe car ans kick them out
Do NOT procide cansies, qatee, gum, etc.. I will come to your home town and personally kick your a** if you do

Do not believe in the cheap offers ubee puts out there to get new deivers onboard. For instance, guaranteed $2800 for 400 rides sounds nice until you take out the 40%+ commission and realize it's really going to pay you about $4.20 per ride. If deicers average about 16 rides a day, can you live off the $65 per day? Ans that's before you pay for gas.
Finally,
Run. Run acreaming. Don't look back.

In the bible, God told Lot not to look back when he destroyed Sodom and Gemorrah (spelling). Lot's qife looked baxk and was turned into a pillar of salt.

When Ulysses was travelling, he was told he had to kill Medusa but he couldn't look at her. Everyone who looked at her qas tuened to stone. So Ulysses just looked at her reflection and killed her.

Leason for both? Run. And don't look back no matter how badly you do. You will regret it.

Teach that to your class.


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

Day 1: stop driving around with your ****ing flashers on and don't block traffic. 
Day 2: stop getting out and opening doors for people if you are doing UberX, your 20c per mile profit does not make you Black (Orange?) car service in your Kia Soul.
Day 3: why are you still coming to this class... you really need me to explain things further to you?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Been sorta planning an essay for folks interested. Not aimed at it being a biz model. Rather more of a how to do it as a side thing just for enjoyment and some extra cash. Meet so many people who consider it and most are uncomfortable with the stranger in my car, thing. Hear "I don't have the patients/personality" thing a lot. Almost every one who says that are fun passengers I would enjoy as my driver.

Think the most important thing really is to relax, be patient and have fun with it. If your the type of person who could have fun stuck in an elevator with strangers, your perfect. If ya can't, an awesome skill to learn and practice.

Of the many distinctions between people, ("there are 2 kinds of people in this world...") sorta deal. 

One kind, brings the party. 

The other brings the party down.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

kbrown said:


> When Ulysses was travelling, he was told he had to kill Medusa but he couldn't look at her. Everyone who looked at her was turned to stone. So Ulysses just looked at her reflection and killed her.


It was Perseus (not Ulysses) who killed Medusa.

Sorry, I can't help it. I'm a mythology geek.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> If your the type of person who could have fun stuck in an elevator with strangers, your perfect. If ya can't, an awesome skill to learn and practice.


Perfect. (Seriously intended, not being sarcastic)

When I see people posting things like
"I can't stand a rider in the front seat"
or
"They insisted on telling me which route to take"
I think to myself: Why the heck are you in a service business?

I know it doesn't pay well. If I didn't enjoy driving people around, I wouldn't do this stuff.

Christine


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, really.
> 
> Ironically, when the Herbalife convention was here in town, I drove for people attending it a few times. Nice people.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm sure life is pretty sweet at the top of the pyramid.


----------

